# Stealing Animals



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2009)

This was sent to me as an email. I thought you guys would appreciate it!


----------



## mully (Jul 29, 2009)

This is so funny ...this is why animals are so great !! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## Pure Country (Jul 29, 2009)

That was great.  The dalmation was cute and the golden ret. is so much like my dogs.  If you don't watch what you are doing, they will do a sneak attack.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats to funny !


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2009)

Animals are very cleaver, that's for sure!


----------



## Thewife (Jul 29, 2009)

My computer refuses to let me see it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2009)

Thewife said:
			
		

> My computer refuses to let me see it!


Your computer doesn't like photobucket and that's where it's at. Tell it to behave and let you view it.


----------



## Thewife (Jul 29, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the past couple of days, my computer hasn't liked anyone!
Argues over opening emails, it's froze up a couple of times here and a couple of other places I go! Even the program that is supposed to stop what ever program is giving me heck, don't want to work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2009)

Thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big brown horse (Jul 29, 2009)

TheWife sorry about your computer troubles...if you are not hot already, a naughty computer will do the trick..been there done that!

Well sorry you can't view it, it was adorable and it made my morning.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 17, 2010)

That was awesome!


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 17, 2010)

That was a good laugh!


----------



## country freedom (Aug 17, 2010)

I couldn't view it either, soooo, I went to  - - youtube - - it's on there.

youtube-stealing animals.


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for mentioning YouTube. I couldn't see photobucket either. Loved this, made me laugh. Especially the raccoon hopping almost in time to the music.


----------



## country freedom (Aug 17, 2010)

Shiloh Acres said:
			
		

> Thanks for mentioning YouTube. I couldn't see photobucket either. Loved this, made me laugh. Especially the raccoon hopping almost in time to the music.


You're welcome!


----------



## More of a BYC person (Sep 6, 2010)

LOL toooo funny i like the golf one


----------



## More of a BYC person (Sep 6, 2010)

oh and the lady in the beach was tooooo funny im afraid of what that poor dog saw......  LOL


----------

